# Ulano qx1 exposure time



## Badboy808 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone. Newbie here. I am using Ulano qx1 emulsion. My exposure setup is a Halogen work light from home depot 500 watts 12 inches away. Light source is on top. I got my wood painted black,black cloth around it my 2 inch foam and screen then design then a glass to go on top. Will somebody tell me the exact exposure time for the Ulano qx1 on a 12 inch away exposure unit? 
My mesh count is 156.


----------



## Badboy808 (Jul 26, 2011)

someone plz help i need to start today.


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

There are so many variables. You are going to pretty much do trial and error if you dont have an exposure calculator. Just a guess but about 6-7 minutes would be a good starting point


----------



## Badboy808 (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks gerry . i don't know how to do all that testing thing im new to this and i thought someone might have a setup like mines and no how much time it will take to expose.


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

I just checked out that emulsion and it is a pre sensitized type which means you dont add diazo. Very unforgiving for a new printer. I have a vaccum blacklight exposure unit and can get 30 second exposures with it. I would suggest starting with a diazo emulsion as they are more forgiving in the times needed for exposure although they are longer. I could expose a diazo emulsion in about 4 minutes with my setup.


----------



## Badboy808 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank You very much Jerry I appreciate it alot. I'll just try it, and see what happens.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Get a Stouffer 21-step exposure strip. Costs about $7 from Victory Factory.
The distance of your light to your screen should be the diagonal measure of the screen. 12" is too close, unless you're exposing those small cap printer screens. Oughta be more like 27" or so for regular screens. This will increase your exposure time, but eliminate a hot spot and give you more even exposure across the screen.
With a 500w home depot halogen worklight, you also need to remove the glass from the front.
Using a hybrid emulsion like QX-1, and depending on how you coated your screen (number of wet coats on one or two sides), on a 156 I'll bet your exposure times will be in the 15 minute range. My first exposure unit was like yours, and using dual-cure emulsions needed exposures of 17-18 minutes. Emulsions like QTX were down around 8 minutes.


----------



## garrison81 (Oct 23, 2008)

The height should equal the diagonal of your exposure area? I always thought it was 1.5x the diagonal. My height is 21 inches, but I really want to increase my exposure area to 11x17. The diagonal on that is exactly 21 inches. You think I'm good as is or I'd need to increase?

I've never gone above 8.5x11 on my rig, but I've never had any problems.

I think I'm using QTX with the same HD halogen light and I'm at about 19 minutes.


----------

